# LYFT DRIVERS YOU SHOULD READ THIS:



## jasonuberservice (Apr 3, 2020)

LYFT DRIVERS YOU SHOULD READ THIS:

On Apr 3, 2020, 
Your request (166908801) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.

Adrian (Lyft)
Apr 3, 9:34 AM PDT
Hi Jason,
Thank you for the clarification.
Upon reviewing your account I was able to find a ride requested by Doneeq, which was accepted at 4:53 pm and canceled at 5:02 pm.
Checking this ride I can see you arrived at the pickup location, contacted the rider via SMS and waited the over 5 minutes before canceling. The reason why the no-show fee was not granted is that the cancel button was tapped in a different location, at the other side of the Hospital.
Keep in mind that you must be close to the passenger's pickup location when you cancel the ride to be eligible for a no-show fee.
Kind regards,
Adrian
Lyft Support 
help.lyft.com

Adrian,
Let me understand this correctly. You are saying that Lyft can see that I went to the pick up location, waited the 5 mins and because I drove around the corner, after waiting the 5 mins, then hot the cancellation button, that is the reason I was not issued a $5 cancellation fee?
So lyft as a company will not pay me for the time and miles to go to the passengers location, my wait time of 5 minutes? That time I spend and the gas I spent is not worth anything to Lyft? Because that is what I just read, correct me if Im wrong.
I will be posting this thread and your response to various sites as well as our drivers groups. Showing how You as a “customer care” representative do nothing to help the driver especially at this time when covid19 is so rampant. We as drivers are still out here driving and you basically are saying I because I drove around the corner, after waiting my allotted time to wait for the passenger, and hit the button “I am not entitled to a cancellation fee”?
At this point its not about the $5. Its about Lyfts inability to do the right thing, and you represent Lyft. Adrian you have failed me and when this is done I hope it was worth the $5 you saved Lyft.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

wow that sucks. I *always* cancel away from the pickup location.
It avoids me from driving away in sight of the pax if they come out right after I cancelled.
This all sucks.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Yes, this is their policy. I’ve also been screwed out of the fee for the exact same reason. It’s just another way for Lyft to profit. To avoid this, go to the pin, not to where the pax instructs you to go, and click arrive. If they are ready and waiting, I will then drive further to pick them up. If not, wait out the timer and collect the fee.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

HAHA .... the "Hide and Shuffle" might not work anymore then? A lot of pissed off folks going to be out there.......


----------



## bigjohnprodriver (Mar 29, 2020)

jasonuberservice said:


> LYFT DRIVERS YOU SHOULD READ THIS:
> 
> On Apr 3, 2020,
> Your request (166908801) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.
> ...


A few times I have made this mistake your mentioning. Always look for the rider around the corner or through the apartment complex before hitting the no show button. You have to be close to the pin drop to get your fee. I know it sucks. We should get paid something for long pick ups. Uber pays it.



theMezz said:


> wow that sucks. I *always* cancel away from the pickup location.
> It avoids me from driving away in sight of the pax if they come out right after I cancelled.
> This all sucks.


Yes, some riders will throw beer bottles at you if they see you leaving right after the 5min.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There is a reason that they call it "Gr*yft*".


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

After the 5 min, drive to the pin drop and then press no show. Collect your 5$. Very simple.


----------



## CHUMP CHANGE (Jun 25, 2018)

What a joke, why do the drivers have to contact the passenger and wait 5 mins to begin with. This is not drivers problem they can see driver status in their app end of story. The drivers shouldn't have to wait any more then 2 minutes period!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

That is bullshit.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Agreed 1-2 minutes is ample time, but if you want to get paid , wait the 5 min. Rules made by Uber/Lyft and it is heavily tilted towards the pax, just like any other company.


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

jasonuberservice said:


> LYFT DRIVERS YOU SHOULD READ THIS:
> 
> On Apr 3, 2020,
> Your request (166908801) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.
> ...


This is the real reason why they are not giving drivers cancellation fee &#128546; the b3txhiesss don't wanna loss the money but they don't care if driver waste there 15 mints in all this gamble !!!!!! Wake up people Lyft is a gamble ^_^


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Persistence pays off getting your fees back...

Otherwise, consider it on the job training on how to cancel. We don't make the rules, and they aren't fair, but if you want to get that fee that's what you got to play by.

Then there is getting that fee for the principle of it vs the time lost just to get that fee.

Not to mention the emotion filled communication with Rovil, and threats of snitching on a forum...

Let's be honest, the person chatting back with you DRGAF what you think...

Personally, I've had best results getting straight to the point and dealing with facts only.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

kinda like how they threatened me with deactivation when I'm clearly at the pickup location


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've gotten screwed so many times with Lyft and they just lock it up and don't pay. So now they are "covering" cancellation fees. How, by not paying the driver? If you keep driving for them after all this you deserve what you get.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gr*yft* expects you to drive into the lobby to pick up these people.

We have a poster on the Washington Boards who will tell you that you must be rude, obmoxious and use foul language. He has had more success than most. Persistence is a key. I keep at them. I tell them that the response is not acceptable and that the only acceptable response is that I am getting the cancel fee. I am extremely obnoxious about it, but I do not use profanity. I do cry about how Uber/Lyft has a policy of systematically mistreating and abusing its drivers and how disgusting it is that a multinational billion dollar conglomerate stoops to stealing from its drivers who are so underpaid as it is. This has gotten me success more than once.. If they do not pay me, I exact vengeance five fold by shuffling five passengers. I pull it off, as well. I will shuffle right in front of the customer, if that is what it takes. These thieves are going to pay me, one way or the other.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Lyft is the worst. I had a pick up once from an office building but the pin showed out in the middle of a field next door. Waited 5 minutes, called, cancelled. Didn’t get the cancel fee because I wasn’t at the pin. Guess I was supposed to go off road thru a field for the money. F U Lyft.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Damn. All that back and forth dealing with their support, all that headache just for five dollars? 

Times must really be tough.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Thaaaaaaats Lyft &#128515;


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There is a reason that they call it "Gr*yft*".


Really? What reason would that be?



Disgusted Driver said:


> I've gotten screwed so many times with Lyft and they just lock it up and don't pay. So now they are "covering" cancellation fees. How, by not paying the driver? If you keep driving for them after all this you deserve what you get.


Are you still driving for them?


----------



## NISSA4152 (Apr 23, 2019)

The ones I like is when you go to pick up, call because you can't find pax and realize that the app put you at the destination not the pick up. So you get nothing for the drive, because you are far from the pick up. 

Better yet how about the old leave staging area of airport to pick up pax because Lyft is finalizing the details. Get there and wait only to be told there's no pax at the moment. 

My favorite is accept a trip that is 15 minutes away, drive about 5 miles then the old rerouting to a different trip which is only a mile away. So you lose the 5 miles you drove. Because Lyft pays from when you get the trip now. 

Most of us have been in this crap, we keep hopping that the good out weigh the bad every day we drive.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If I can't get to the pin to start the timer (such as the inside of a mall), I'm gone unless the pax sees me instantly.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Times must really be tough.


They are.

It is patience and persistence that work. After it gets beyond the initial stage, I send them back e-Mails at my leisure. I can bang out one in a couple of minutes, as I use the same phrasing repeatedly until they give me what I want just to make me go away. I send one per day, every other day or every third day until they give me what I want. Usually, they do. Every once in a while, they will ignore me. At that point, I realise that it is fruitless and just give up and exact my vengeance with bicycle shuffles or something similar.

In this era of COVD-19, I can use even a better disguise, as I can put on a mask, in addition to the shades, with the result that the customer definitely will not recognise me as I stand next to him. This does require turning down the ringer on the telephone, though.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> Really? What reason would that be?
> 
> 
> Are you still driving for them?


Nope. When things get back to normal I have a balance of $15 I need to get in shuffles to finish getting a $25 streak bonus they owe me. Only time I'll consider ir is if they have a high prime time now. As a result I've done 34 trips with lyft in the last 6 months as opposed to over 1200 with uber.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Really? What reason would that be?


Cause they steal, that's the reason.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Gr*yft* expects you to drive into the lobby to pick up these people.
> 
> We have a poster on the Washington Boards who will tell you that you must be rude, obmoxious and use foul language. He has had more success than most. Persistence is a key. I keep at them. I tell them that the response is not acceptable and that the only acceptable response is that I am getting the cancel fee. I am extremely obnoxious about it, but I do not use profanity. I do cry about how Uber/Lyft has a policy of systematically mistreating and abusing its drivers and how disgusting it is that a multinational billion dollar conglomerate stoops to stealing from its drivers who are so underpaid as it is. This has gotten me success more than once.. If they do not pay me, I exact vengeance five fold by shuffling five passengers. I pull it off, as well. I will shuffle right in front of the customer, if that is what it takes. These thieves are going to pay me, one way or the other.


I like the cut of your jib, and wish to subscribe to your newsletter!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I am currently in a back and forth with Rovila about something similar. It is going to be bicycle shuffle time at the Wally World up the street if Gr*yft* does not give me my cancellation fee. I go five for one, minimum, on bicycle shuffles. I will get out one of my dust masks, a scarf, a pair of GF's shades, pull up my collar and go bicycle shuffling.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

jasonuberservice said:


> LYFT DRIVERS YOU SHOULD READ THIS:


Have you thought to post this in the LYFT FORUM?

Did you know there was a LYFT FORUM?

Just scroll down the page.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Key works . (co19) (HOSPITAL) .
Lest see . co19 contagious and a hospital. hmmmmmm . ???? 
Zero red flags for this driver . Be glad you did not get that passenger .
Geez some of you just live in a area were this virus is not killing many people yet so why worry about contracting it i guess ?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Same thing happened to me last Summer. I went to the only place at the horse-race track where Lyft/Uber/Taxi drivers could pick up passengers. 

The passenger got frustrated with me for not driving around to the unauthorized (blocked off) area, and cancelled. 8 minute drive....7 minutes trying to get to her.... ZERO $ cancellation paid.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

jasonuberservice said:


> LYFT DRIVERS YOU SHOULD READ THIS:
> 
> On Apr 3, 2020,
> Your request (166908801) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.
> ...


Yes, in order to get paid you must cancel within close proximity of arrival location. Their systems update every 30 seconds I believe. So if this wasn't the case, you could drive away at 4:30 and cancel from another place. Then lyft would be liable and the customer would lose all liability. 
so from all angles Lyft/Uber displace liability. This has less to do with "screwing" the driver than it does removing liability on the customers end.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> Have you thought to post this in the LYFT FORUM?
> 
> Did you know there was a LYFT FORUM?
> 
> Just scroll down the page.


Where the hell do you think it is?


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

What is really sad about this whole thing, I would imagine that Lyft is still collecting the fee from the passenger but not passing it on to you for one reason or another.

like an insurance company denying a claim, they still get the premium.


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

When passengers don't type in the address and just use Current Location, it usually marks the pin at an incorrect location. If you call the passenger and they don't answer, not only is it rude, it becomes THEIR FAULT. I haven't driven in weeks but I always DEMAND my cancellation fee by phone. It's much easier than emailing and you want get a canned response like your email.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

tmofog said:


> When passengers don't type in the address and just use Current Location, it usually marks the pin at an incorrect location. If you call the passenger and they don't answer, not only is it rude, it becomes THEIR FAULT. I haven't driven in weeks but I always DEMAND my cancellation fee by phone. It's much easier than emailing and you want get a canned response like your email.


It's clear you haven't driven in weeks, because otherwise you'd know there hasn't been a phone option for weeks now.

Thanks for sharing your fond memories of the old days, boomer.


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> It's clear you haven't driven in weeks, because otherwise you'd know there hasn't been a phone option for weeks now.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your fond memories of the old days, boomer.


I'm just not stupid enough to waste gas and risk my health for a minimum ride fare of $3.90. But since you are clearly that foolish, let me give you some tips. Go to Help and select Problem with Direct Deposit. Scroll to the bottom of the next page and click on Contact Us. Select Call. I was able to get someone on the line in less than 40 seconds and I thanked them for being available. I guess you are still on Mommy & Daddy's healthcare you ignorant millennial prick.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

tmofog said:


> I'm just not stupid enough to waste gas and risk my health for a minimum ride fare of $3.90. But since you are clearly that foolish, let me give you some tips. Go to Help and select Problem with Direct Deposit. Scroll to the bottom of the next page and click on Contact Us. Select Call. I was able to get someone on the line in less than 40 seconds and I thanked them for being available. I guess you are still on Mommy & Daddy's healthcare you ignorant millennial prick.


Okay, boomer.


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Okay, boomer.


So original. Did you make that up in Mommy's basement all by yourself?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The sad thing here is if the ride was requested by an insurance company, you do not have the "yellow man" to help you locate the pax. 
You have to stay near the pinpoint and hope that the pax will stumble onto the car. You can not call to find the pax, it is an insurance office and they do not know or care where the pax is located, even if you get someone to answer. Even worse is that, in my experiences, the insurance company has located the pin in the wrong location and no where near where the pax is standing. I usually hang by the front door of the lobby or the building and wait. Dealing with the medical insurance companies is too often very frustrating.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Hey lyft , **** you b$&&& . If lyft were a person I’d slap the shit out of it


----------



## jasonuberservice (Apr 3, 2020)

theMezz said:


> wow that sucks. I *always* cancel away from the pickup location.
> It avoids me from driving away in sight of the pax if they come out right after I cancelled.
> This all sucks.


 That is the exact reason I start to drive away slow before canceling. If the PAX comes out before I swipe I will take them. What I don't want is to cancel and still be sitting there in front of the location and the PAX comes running up to my car saying "I'm here", because then I have to tell them "sorry your ride was cancelled, After waiting five minutes for your sorry ass".



BuberDriver said:


> kinda like how they threatened me with deactivation when I'm clearly at the pickup location


Thats some complete BULLSHIT right there!


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Let them see me, if they’ve made me wait five minutes, I’m canceling, I will wave to them as I drive-by.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Why drive away and wait to cancel vs cancelling on the spot when the required 5 minutes passes. What purpose does that serve you? Just curious. Who cares if the pax sees you? Tell him he took too long and you have to move on. Better yet, you don’t have to explain yourself to the pax, just keep driving.


----------



## jasonuberservice (Apr 3, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Let them see me, if they've made me wait five minutes, I'm canceling, I will wave to them as I drive-by.


Then I get the "really you can't take me? You've got to be kidding me". Like Im the one who ordered a car and dragged my ass. NOW, I sit right on the pin, even if they say Im around the building, I stay right on the Pin.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

**** lyft !


----------



## Qtip (May 1, 2020)

Another trick is don’t ever go through a poll on the way to pick up a passenger. Lyft will not pay you for it and the person might cancel then you actually paid money to drive there congrats


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

This is the Lyft hustle. If you're in an area with spotty reception? Expect to hear that line if you move to a better area to mark a no-show.


----------

